# Fishing in Venice with Capt. William Wall



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

I was fortunante to have the opportunity to head on down to Venice, LA with my brother Andy, Sarah, and buddy Patrick to do some tuna fishing with Captain William and first mate Eric. It was my first time to fish out of Venice La, and it wont be my last. There is something to be said for a place where you can catch YF less than 30 miles offshore, and we had a great day abord the "All In". The captain is running a 33 contender with triple 250's which got us out of the river in a hurry and onto the fishing grounds, and while we didn't have any success catching wahoo, we did boat three YF Tuna on the chunk which went 90, 100, 30-35 lbs respectively. Andy will have the pictures up soon, and once again thanks to Capt Wall and crew as we had a great time fishing with you guys down there in Venice.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wall aint losin any races anytime soon, that's for sure.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

we saw you guys out there yesterday, we were the 31' Cape Horn that set a drift just to the east of you at the end of the day...did yall do anyhting after we left?we did about the same as you guys..our biggest was 111 ... bunch of damn sharks and kings messin us up the rest of the day...


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Capt William hooked us up w/ some folks who weren't booked for Tues/Wed on short notice...thanks William. Capt Trey did a fine job and we had a great trip. Tim & Brownie stayed to fish today and boated six yellows to 90lbs. Gotta love Venice!


----------

